# Hern Marine, Fairfield



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone used this company for getting your boat fixed? I need to get my Tracker looked at and they are the closest dealer, but have not heard much about them.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Jarrod I bought my 1st boat from hern but never had to take it back to them for anything. Bass pros tracker service is right around the corner from hern. You could take it to either. Ive had my nitro in to the bass pro service center they take a little time getting it turned around to you and are kinda high ob there labor charges but im gonna guess that it is that way no matter where you take it.


David


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Jarrod,I Got my boat from them , I would not take it back for anything. I use showcase marine up on poe rd. 937-278-9511 (Accross the highwayfrom hooters on miller lane) for motor service and prop repair. These guys have gone way out of their way to help me. I've also heard good things about southshore marine at Cowan lake. Hope this helps.


Rob


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

We've taken our Tracker to Dixie Marine which is right around the corner from Hern. Never had any problems with them but that might be just us. I have heard nothing but good things about Hern. We bought our fishfinder from them and some other stuff


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've used them in the past. They're okay. 
I had a problem with my motor about 2 weeks ago and they were out about 1 1/2 weeks before they could look at it so I took it to someone different. They're called Dry Dock marine they're off Rt 747. They were recomened by someone. They had about 1 week back log. Problem is the part is taking a few days to get here. 
I forgot about the Tracker service center.
As far as price, I'm sure they're all "a little high" and as far as time, all about the same. In all fairness, I would have had my boat back from Dry Dock pretty quick had the part been available.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

I think all shops do decent service. My experience with Dixie is that they'll tell you a short time period that it will take to fix your ailments, then hold your boat captive for longer than they told you. If they tell you ten days, expect 3 weeks. And make sure you get your estimate in writing. My dad took his boat there and the repair was close to double what they had estimated. Good thing he had evidence to support the original estimate. To give Dixie some kudos though, they seem to fix things right the first time...Good luck and always CYA.


----------



## bsterzenbach (Aug 18, 2007)

As a guy who has had a LOT of work done on his boat..I can second the following tips:

GET A WRITTEN ESTIMATE
Get a delivery date and let them know you'll be picking up your boat if it's not ready - so tell them to shoot high.

I also had a weird thing one time where a shop here in Springfield priced $250 to change my impeller only to tell me "well, the impeller was fine so we just adjusted the tranny, tuned it up, and lubed it" - still $250 - never went back


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to get off topic here! Has anyone used or heard anything about the Dayton Boat Store on Poe Ave? I am looking at having two fish finders installed. The older gentleman who is maybe the owner seems to be very friendly. 

Thanks!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I've used Hern, Dry Dock and Lodders. Don't like Hern's--they once scraped my motor cowling, then accused me of having done it. They then painted it, but gave it back to me with overspray all over it and hadn't rubbed it out. They also overcharged.

Dry Dock has done some good work for me, but dont' let them touch a trailer; not their forte.

Lodders has been the best with respect to my motor work. Had a problem on a new motor that no one else could figure out; they did (under warranty, so not like they had more incentive than anyone else). Had Dry Dock do some work for me one year (basic annual maintenance), then Lodders the year after--same work, one year later, and Lodders was cheaper and did better work for me (thus my trailer comment  )

Conclusion: if it's the motor, try Lodders. If it's the boat itself, go with someone who sells them and works on them regularly.


----------



## gbrewer (May 10, 2009)

I had Hern replace a cracked header on my inboard, they did a perfect job, just like new. Job wasnt the cheapest but it was done correctly and has been running fine since, 5 years ago. I bought my boat from Hern 10yrs ago. No problems with this place, just dont expect the lowest bid, sometimes you pay a little more but you get what you expect.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bought my Tracker from Hern 10 years ago. They rebuilt my carbs 2 years later because of using cheap oil. They did a great job and I have had no problems since. Mechanic gave me tips on what to use to keep the motor running good. Did what he said and it runs better now than when it was new.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've had a Tracker for 10 years and have had Dry Dock do all my work for the entire time. I've had very good service/turn around from them, no complaints at all.


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Dry Dock for all my service. Great guys to deal with. Would recommend them. Ask for Tracey, he's the owner.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

triton189 said:


> Sorry to get off topic here! Has anyone used or heard anything about the Dayton Boat Store on Poe Ave? I am looking at having two fish finders installed. The older gentleman who is maybe the owner seems to be very friendly.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I've used the Dayton Boat Store and would highly recommend them. I took my 70HP Evinrude (an older motor - 70's) and both Hern and Dixie said they didn't work on motors that old. The guys at Dayton Boat store looked at it, gave me an estimate of cost and when it would be ready, and got it done on time. I had the motor worked on at a couple other places last year and it was not workining properly. The Dayton Boat store fixed it right and its been running like a champ all season. So Yes I highly recommend Dayton Boat Store.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

dig_doug_l said:


> Yes, I've used the Dayton Boat Store and would highly recommend them. I took my 70HP Evinrude (an older motor - 70's) and both Hern and Dixie said they didn't work on motors that old. The guys at Dayton Boat store looked at it, gave me an estimate of cost and when it would be ready, and got it done on time. I had the motor worked on at a couple other places last year and it was not workining properly. The Dayton Boat store fixed it right and its been running like a champ all season. So Yes I highly recommend Dayton Boat Store.


dig doug, thanks for the info! I am going to give them a shot. I have used Miami Valley Marine on ST RT 201 in the past. However, they seem like they don't want to deal with putting on Fish Finders.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

probably a little late to post, but thought I'd throw this out there. I've heard nothing good about Dixie Marines service


----------



## wiper (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought my bassboat at Hern more than a few years ago.I have had mixed results over the years.Sometimes they get it perfect ,and sometimes the simple stuff eludes them.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use Dixie Marine and Dry Dock (I think they both do great work) I just use whoever has the shortest wait time at the moment. I know the guy that owns Dry Dock ran Hern Marines service department for a long time before opening his own place up. I have also heard very good things about All Craft Marine down on Kellog.


----------

